
Ask HN: When would we reach Silicon Valley equilibrium? - eqb_man
Just a thought experiment, please take it with a grain of salt.<p>If the major Bay Area firms keep outsourcing tech to Southeast Asian countries for cheap labor, how long until those countries keep up and become as good as Bay Area itself in terms of:<p>1. Income offered<p>2. Infrastructure<p>3. Opportunities<p>On another note, why do you think the equilibrium hasn&#x27;t happened yet?
======
DrScump
The past 30 years of outsourcing has not reached such an "equilibrium".

